# Neues Arbeitstier



## S754 (11. Juni 2014)

*Bitte zu Seite 4 springen!*

Hallo!

Ich bin am überlegen, mir im Sommer noch ein neues Notebook anzuschaffen, welches mein altes und treues Arbeitstier ersetzen soll. Hauptgrund ist, dass ich auf neuere Office Software umsteigen möchte, da diese mittlerweile doch ganz nette/tolle Funktionen und Features haben. Im Grunde genommen würde ich am liebsten wieder mein Notebook mit neuerer Hardware kaufen, leider gibt es aber diese Produktserie nicht mehr. Mein Arbeitstier ist ein Dell Latitude CPx J750GT und hat schon fast 14 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Geld spielt keine Rolle, Hauptsache ich bekomme wieder ein Gerät, dass mindestens 10 Jahre hält; wenns teurer ist, spar ich halt ein bisschen länger, es drängt nicht. Damals waren es halt noch 20000 Schilling^^

Meine Wünsche und Anforderungen:

-13 bis 14 Zoll Display, Auflösung egal bei dieser Größe, Matt
-robust und sehr langlebig, Gerät soll wieder mindestens 10 Jahre oder länger halten
-2x USB 2.0, USB 3 wird nicht benötigt
-VGA oder ein Videoausgang, der Analog über Adapter kann
-RAM egal, bin bis jetzt mit 256MB gut ausgekommen
-leicht, dicke egal (bis 2kg)
-lange Akkulaufzeit (4-5 Stunden Minimum)
-keine dedizierte Grafikkarte; sprich: Intel HD (AMD APU jetzt mal in Klammer)
-Trackball oder so (der Knödel in der Mitte halt), falls nicht vorhanden muss es wirklich ein sehr gutes Touchpad sein
-DVD Laufwerk
-Netzwerk wird nicht benötigt und kann deshalb vernachlässigt werden, sprich System ist größtenteils offline bzw. nur im internen Netz

So, nun zum allerwichtigsten Punkt: DIE TASTATUR
Ich habe gehört, dass es keine guten Notebook Tastaturen mehr gibt, stimmt das? Dieser Chiclet Müll gefällt mir gar nicht, ich hätte gerne wieder so eine tolle Tastatur wie bei meinem jetzigen Notebook. Welche Geräte mit guter Tastatur gibt es noch? Die Pfeiltasten müssen viel aushalten und groß genug sein, da diese bei mir sehr häufig benutzt werden, Nummernblock brauch ich nicht.

Am liebsten hätte ich wieder einen Dell, ansonsten irgendetwas gleichwertiges. Es muss jedenfalls ein Business Gerät sein, bitte keine Consumer Dinger mit klapprigem Plastik vorschlagen!
Betriebssystem muss entweder Windows 7 sein oder ohne bzw. Linux. Keine mit Windows 8 bitte.

Anwendungen: 
Microsoft Office 2000, geplanter Umstieg auf Office 2010
Fotos anschauen
Musik hören
Elektronikanwendungen, Simulationsprogramme (LT Spice, Eagle)
Browsen
"Exploren" im Explorer
DosBox

All dies hat mit meinem Laptop einwandfrei funktioniert, daher ist die verbaute Hardware eigentlich egal. 

Habe mich schon mal bei Dell und Lenovo umgeschaut, die Latitude Reihe ist immer noch schick. Bei Lenovo fehlt mir ein bisschen der Überblick, da am liebsten eins aus der ThinkPad Reihe. HP hab ich auch angeschaut aber diese Geräte gefallen mir nicht so richtig, und deren Website spinnt auch manchmal. Gibt's noch andere gute Hersteller, die meinen Anforderungen gerecht werden?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Bemühungen!
Gruß,
S754


----------



## norse (11. Juni 2014)

Tolle Tastaturen? -> Lenovo! Gutes Touchpad? mhh ... gibts eig nur bei nem MacBook, sonst nirgends bisher was vergleichbares gefunden.
Die Trackpads haben doch eig nur noch Lenovo und Fujitsu soweit ich weiß und Fujitsu baut auch noch qualitativ sehr hochwertige Notebooks.

Aber 10 Jahre laufzeit? tut mir leid, die Zeiten sind vorbei 


Aber wenn ich mal so deine Anforderungen bei gh.de eingebe, erhallte ich folgendes Ergebnis:
Notebooks mit Hersteller: Fujitsu/Dell/Lenovo, Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Größe bis 14.9", Display-Typ: LCD matt (non-glare), Optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW, Gewicht: bis 2.5kg Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


und dann noch den Trackpoint? ohman  das ist schon schwer und die Auswahl sehr gering.
Entweder was gebrauchtes holen, z.B. Lenovo X-Serie oder was von den T-Modellen! Dann hast du natürlich was richitg geiles und wenn es neu sein darf:
Lenovo ThinkPad T440p, Core i3-4000M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (20AN0074GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo ThinkPad T430s, Core i5-3320M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (N1RLRGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und das sind dann natürlich richtig geile Geräte. Das t440 hat halt 14" und von der Verarbeitung her wahnsinn das Teil. Also damit wirst du viele jahre glücklich sein. Das t430 ist halt 13" und das Vorgängermodell. Meine Empfehlung an dich: Schau dich bei Notebooksbilliger oder Cyberport nach den Lenovo T-Modellen um, ich bin mir sicher das du da genau das findest, was dir gefällt.

Die Anforderungen sind halt schon sehr speziell und nur schwierig noch zu erfüllen ... bei Dell habe ich eben nichts mehr gefunden mit nem Trackpoint.


----------



## S754 (11. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort!



norse schrieb:


> Aber 10 Jahre laufzeit? tut mir leid, die Zeiten sind vorbei



Woran liegt das und warum? Gibt es wirklich keine guten Geräte mehr die so lange aushalten? Die Anforderungen steigen ja nicht mit der Zeit sondern bleiben immer gleich, an der Hardware-Leistung scheiterts also nicht. Ist die Verarbeitung so mies oder wie?

Wenns wirklich so schwer ist mit dem Trackpoint, dann wie gesagt halt ein gutes Touchpad. Das T440p hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, nicht schlecht. Kann man das Gerät auch irgendwo ausprobieren, wegen der Tastatur? Weil im MediaMarkt gibt's solche Geräte nicht.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 440 und der p-Variante?
http://shop.lenovo.com/at/de/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/#facet-2=1&facet-3=3&facet-5=2&facet-6=4,5


----------



## norse (11. Juni 2014)

die Unterschiede liegen da nur am Display. Also wenn du mit dem schlichten Schwazr der Lenovos leben kannst dann geh auf die Homepage und schau dir die Modelle mal an. Bei der T-Serie halt die 440er bzw. 440p. Da kannst du das ganze dann auch etwas konfigurieren, wenn du z.B. ein etwas höher auflösendens Display gern hättest oder den optionalen noch größeren Akku.

Naja woran das liegt? Die Hersteller wollen Geld und die Hardwareanforderungen verändern sich einfach zu schnell, dass man sagen kann das Gerät reicht für 10 Jahre. Daher lohnt es sich für einen Hersteller auch nciht mehr solche Geräte zu produzieren. Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Notebook kaufe dann *muss* ich es zwangsweise in 3 Jahren tauschen. Die Anforderungen steigen einfach zu schnell, die Betriebssystem entwickeln sich sehr rasch weiter und auch die Software. Das hat sich alls nunmla geändert.

Mit etwas pflege kannst du dennoch ein gutes Gerät auch gut mal 5 Jahre am laufen haben, aber alles andere ... kann dir niemand versprechen. Du kannst ja schon froh sein, wenn du eine Garantie bekommst die länger als 1 Jahr geht.

Ausprobieren ist leider nicht so einfach bei den Lenovos. Die sind zwar sehr beliebt, aber kosten auch eine Ecke und sind somit für die Consumer-Ecke nicht interessant.
Evtl. hat ja Mediamark o.Ä. mal ein Notebook aus der E-Reihe zum ausprobieren! Das täte sich lohnen. Denn die Edge reihe z.B. E540 stammen von der T /W Serie ab und sind halt etwas billiger. Und wenn dir die Tastatur dort schon gefällt, dann kannst du dich auf das T freuen 

Ein Fujitsu wäre aber auch eine gute Wahl:
Fujitsu Lifebook E734, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (E7340M8501DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder wenn es ein Convertible sein dürfte:
Fujitsu Lifebook T902, Core i5-3340M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (T9020MXE21DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

richtig geile Teile und von der Hardware eh für dich zu stark  aber wie die Touchpads da sind kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen, konnte die nur relativ kurz austest.


----------



## S754 (11. Juni 2014)

Gibt es auch noch andere Fujitsu? Wie du schon gesagt hast, sind die viel zu stark für mich, und ein bisschen zu schick 
Bei so einem "Convertible" hätte ich Angst, dass das Display abbricht, außerdem sehe ich für mich keinen Nutzen davon.
Gibt's das Lenovo in der gleichen Konfiguration auch irgendwo günstiger? (Anhang)

Zur Langlebigkeit:

Meine Hardwareanforderungen ändern sich ja nicht, das Teil läuft wie bisher nur mit den oben beschriebenen Programmen und Aufgaben, System ist größtenteils Offline und ein anderes OS außer Windows 7 oder Linux wird da nicht draufkommen. Quasi eine Zeitkapsel. Gehen die einfach mit der Zeit kaputt oder wie? Ich pass auf mein Zeug eigentlich immer sehr gut auf.


----------



## norse (11. Juni 2014)

naja die auswahl ist halt sehr gering, also kaum was ... 

das wäre zwar ein Dell: Dell Latitude E5440, Core i3-4010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB, Windows 8 (CA025LE54406GER) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
aber die Tastatur, nee das wird nix.


schau dir doch nochmal den link an: Notebooks mit Hersteller: Fujitsu/Dell/Lenovo, Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Größe bis 14.9", Display-Typ: LCD matt (non-glare), Optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW, Gewicht: bis 2.5kg Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
und die Notebook die dir zusagen googelst du mal, zu den meistens gibts doch testberichte wie z.B. Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com


und was die Hardware angeht ... ja hab leider schon oft erleben dürfen das die recht schnell den Löffel schmeißen. Bei den Top modelln zwar eher weniger bis garnicht, aber bei den "normale" und den "durchschnitts-Notebooks" kommt es oft vor das kurz nach der Garantie oder spätestens 1 Jahr nach Garantieende dann das Mainboard aufgrund schlechter Lötstellen / kalter Lötstellen dann einfach hin ist. Die Reparatur ist zwar dabei noch möglich, aber nur von speziellen Spezialisten, kostet dann um die 100,- und dabei ist keine erfolgsgarantie ...

Edit: sehe gerade deine Konfiguration... geiles teil! Du hast halt spezielle Anforderungen, vorallem suchst du wirklich ein Arbeitstier, daher denke ich bist du mit diesen Geräten am besten bedient. 4 Jahre Vor-Ort Garantie und dann noch einen 99Wh akku, besser gehts doch nicht mehr. Ich wüsste derzeit nichts besseres. Wäre halt wirklcih interessant ob dir die Tastatur zusagt.

vlt sagt ja nochmal wer anderes zu dem Thema was, will nicht umbedingt alleine mit meiner Meinung hier stehen


----------



## S754 (11. Juni 2014)

Ja, da wart ich auch noch ab. Um den Preis müsste ich halt noch bis Ende September sparen, ist nicht gerade wenig Geld. Daher wärs halt gut zu wissen, wo man das ein bisschen günstiger bekommen könnte.
Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Downgrade von Windows 8 auf Windows 7?


----------



## norse (11. Juni 2014)

Naja bei lenovo ist das zb dann schon vorinstalliert wenn du diese downgrade Option auswählst


----------



## S754 (12. Juni 2014)

Will keiner noch seinen Senf dazu geben? Ansonsten wird's der T440p.


----------



## norse (12. Juni 2014)

Lenovo - Lenovo Stores - Deutschland

hier kannst du ja mal schauen, ob ein Lenovo Store in der nähe ist, dann dort mal anrufen und fragen ob die T- oder die W-Modelle vor Ort haben zum anfassen  Ansonsten kannst du dir ja auch mal ein E-Modell anschauen ... schlecht sind die nicht, aber man merkt schon den Unterschied zum T/W


----------



## S754 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich wohne in Österreich^^
Wenn ich da Austria auswähle, kommt "Page not found"


----------



## norse (12. Juni 2014)

Achso , Mist :/ ... dann halt so :

http://shop.lenovo.com/at/de/landing-pages/lenovo-general/dealor-locator/


----------



## S754 (12. Juni 2014)

Schade, leider nichts in der Nähe. Trotzdem Danke für deine Bemühungen!


----------



## Octobit (14. Juni 2014)

Bei deinen Anforderungen musste ich sofort an das T440 denken.
Hab selber ein x230, Top Teil.

Wirklich günstiger sind die wohl nur für Studenten, hab meins Ca 200€ günstiger bekommen.
Aber wenn du schon 10 Jahre ein Notebook hattest,, glaube ich du bist kein Student.
Aber wenn du einen kennst,, kannst du ja mal fragen.
Ich hab meins hier her:
Campuspoint.de


----------



## S754 (14. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort! So wie ich sehe, können auch Schüler und Azubis(Lehrlinge?) von dem Programm profitieren, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Weil ich kenne keinen Student.


----------



## Octobit (14. Juni 2014)

Geht glaube ich auch, wobei da jeder hersteller auch teils eigene Vorgaben hat.
Irgendwo auf der Seite stehen die auch, bloß mit dem Handy sind die etwas schwer zu finden


----------



## S754 (14. Juni 2014)

Danke, in dem Fall werde ich dann dort bestellen!


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Kleine Frage noch: Was ist der Unterschied zum L440? Das ist bei fast gleicher Ausstattung um einiges günstiger(600€). Sind da nur die Maße und das Gewicht anders oder sonst noch irgendwas? Ist halt kein OS dabei, aber das kann doch nicht 400-500 Euro unterschied ausmachen?


----------



## norse (15. Juni 2014)

Naja die L-Serie ist die Ablösung der alten R-modelle und das waren schon immer die Billig-Ableger. Dementsprechend in Qualität, Verarbeitung und Leistung doch schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. Mittlerweile zwar mit gleichwertiger Hardware zu ergattern und sehr guter Akkulaufzeit aber der Rest ist halt ... immernoch billig. Also die Verarbeitung, die verwendeten Materialien etc sind halt 600€ weniger Wert, das merkt man schon.

Zitat:





> "Das Kunststoffgehäuse gibt unter Druckbelastung rund um die Tastatur und an den Handballenablagen relativ deutlich nach."


sogar Acer Notebooks sollen besser sein und das soll was heißen


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Hm, ich schau mir mal am Besten ein Testbericht an.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Sind die so schlecht? Auf notebookcheck.com hat das L440 nur 6% schlechter als das T440p abgeschnitten. Kann man der Seite nicht trauen, oder wie? 

Gibt es auch so eine Seite wie campuspoint.de für Fujitsu Laptops?


----------



## Octobit (15. Juni 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Naja die L-Serie ist die Ablösung der alten R-modelle und das waren schon immer die Billig-Ableger. Dementsprechend in Qualität, Verarbeitung und Leistung doch schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. Mittlerweile zwar mit gleichwertiger Hardware zu ergattern und sehr guter Akkulaufzeit aber der Rest ist halt ... immernoch billig. Also die Verarbeitung, die verwendeten Materialien etc sind halt 600€ weniger Wert, das merkt man schon.
> 
> Zitat:sogar Acer Notebooks sollen besser sein und das soll was heißen



Vor allem das Display ist seeeehr Blickwinkelabhängig. Zumindest ist mir ein Lenovo mit TN-Panel bekannt (ist meine ich das L440), wo ich manchmal echt am überlegen bin, welche Farbe dargestellt werden soll. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da von meinem X230 verwöhnt bin, aber das stört mich da sehr. 
Von daher würde ich dir auch eigentlich ein IPS Panel empfehlen.
Das günstigste Modell ist da dann aber eins für 1098€, und das ist wenn ich das jetzt richitg mitbekommen habe dir zu viel...
Das Touchpad ist mir persönlich auch ein Graus, es hebelt ungewöhnlich weit nach unten :/

Für Fujitsu ist mir eine ähnliche Seite nicht bekannt, aber ich hatte Fujitsu damals auch nicht auf dem Plan als ich mir ein Notebook zugelegt hab.

Notebookcheck.com fande ich bisher immer ganz gut.

Letztendlich ist es aber auch immer eine Sache, was man erwartet.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Nein, über 1000€ sind mir nicht zu viel, aber ich möchte halt nur so viel ausgeben wie es nötig ist. Wenn 1000€ nötig sind und es nichts vergleichbares darunter gibt, dann sind's halt 1000€.

Naja, jedenfalls schau ich mal am Dienstag in meiner Mittagspause mal beim MediaMarkt vorbei, vielleicht haben die doch ein paar Modelle zum ausprobieren da.

Im Anhang mal ein Foto von den Eingabegeräten meines jetzigen Lappis. Nur damit ihr mal so eine Ahnung bekommt was ich gerade benutze 
Das ist noch eine richtige Tastatur


----------



## Lui21 (16. Juni 2014)

Aktuell gibt es bei Saturn ein mac Book Pro late 2012 für 1025,-


----------



## S754 (16. Juni 2014)

Ein "Mac Book" kommt nicht in Frage. Die Tastatur ist ein graus.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ein "Mac Book" kommt nicht in Frage. Die Tastatur ist ein graus.



Graus? Gibt mMn kaum was besseres, vor allem das Touchpad sucht seines gleichen  Und wenn du das Gerät möglichst lange nutzen willst, ist das MacBook auch genau das richtige für dich.


----------



## S754 (16. Juni 2014)

Nein Danke, ich habe die Apple Geräte schon mal ausprobiert und die haben mir nicht gefallen. Die Tastatur ist für mich ungeeignet und das Touchpad viel zu gross. Das Design ist mir vollkommen egal.
Wie viel Jahre Garantie bekomme ich denn bei Apple? Bei dem Lenovo T440p sind es 3 Jahre vor Ort Service.

EDIT: Ich lese gerade auf der Apple Seite nur 1 Jahr. Das ist ziemlich wenig, kein Business Gerät in meinen Augen. Dazu kommt noch, dass Apple wie ich sehe keine Geräte mit mattem Display im Portfolio hat. Das ist natürlich ein großes K.O. Kriterium für mich, da es für den Außeneinsatz tauglich sein muss(Zug, Auto).
Auch müsste ich dann entweder Windows kaufen, damit ich mein Office weiter nutzen kann oder MS Office für den Mac kaufen, was auch wieder nicht so günstig ist. In meinen Augen sind das Kosten, die man vermeiden kann.


----------



## S754 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo, da melde ich mich wieder. Ich war heute im Media Markt und habe alle Notebooks ausprobiert, und muss wirklich sagen, dass mich eigentlich fast alles enttäuscht hat. Die einzige Tastatur, mit der ich halbwegs gut tippen konnte, war die von Asus, da diese noch einen halbwegs spürbaren Anschlag hat. Alle anderen waren viel zu "flach", da hab ich gar nicht gemerkt, ob ich jetzt drücke oder nicht. Dazu kommt noch, dass die meisten schwammig waren und die Pfeiltasten viel zu klein sind. Die einzigen Hersteller, bei denen die Pfeiltasten in Ordnung waren, sind Asus, Lenovo und Packard Bell. Außer bei Asus habe ich sonst nirgendwo alle Tasten auf Anhieb getroffen.
Leider bin ich nicht so überzeugt von der Lenovo Tastatur, da mir die Tasten viel zu klein sind. Klar, die Tastatur bei den Business Geräten von Lenovo sind sicher besser, aber ich denke jetzt nicht, dass die Tasten auch größer sind?

Jedenfalls hat mir auch die Verarbeitung von Asus gut gefallen("Alu-Modelle") und ist daher auch eine Option. 

Das Touchpad ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte 

EDIT: Ich schau mal morgen bei einem anderen Media Markt vorbei, vielleicht haben die andere Modelle ausgestellt.
Habe gerade gesehen dass das ThinkPad T420 noch eine "richtige" Tastatur hat, das Gerät wäre perfekt für mich! Weiß einer, ob es das noch neu irgendwo gibt?


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2014)

War heute im anderen Media Markt und leider hat mich auch da fast alles enttäuscht. Einzigste Tastatur, wo ich noch einigermaßen gut schreiben konnte (wobei "gut" eigentlich übertrieben ist) war wieder von Asus. Die hatten zwar auch einen anderen größeren Lenovo da, aber auch hier fand ich die Tasten einfach zu klein.
Ist halt alles ein riesiger Unterschied zu meinem Laptop 

Wie gesagt, ein T420 wäre perfekt, leider finde ich das nicht mehr neu.


----------



## Octobit (20. Juni 2014)

Ein T420 wirst du nicht mehr neu finden, ist ja schon doppelt überholt und relativ beliebt. Ich würde behaupten eventuelle restbestände sind schon lange weg, aber suchen kann man immer. Würde mir da aber keine großen Hoffnungen machen.

Ein gebrauchter Laptop ist auch mehr eine Kompromiss Lösung...


----------



## S754 (21. Juni 2014)

Ja leider, auf Geizhals ist der nicht mehr verfügbar. Da mir die meisten Tastaturen einfach nicht gefallen, ist es natürlich fragwürdig, ob ich dann 1000€ für ein Gerät ausgeben soll, welches mir nicht zu 100% passt.
Da die Asus Tastaturen noch am "Besten" waren, denke ich, dass ich mir da einfach ein günstigeres Gerät hole, dann bereue ich es auch nicht. 

Dieses Chiclet liegt mir einfach nicht. In Ultrabooks, die besonders dünn sein müssen, macht es ja einen Sinn, aber bei normalen Notebooks doch nicht? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht warum die Entwicklung in die Richtung gegangen ist...


----------



## S754 (30. Juni 2014)

Habe mich jetzt entschieden, es wird ein Dell Latitude E5430. 

Hat alles was ich mir gewünscht habe:
-anständige Tastatur
-Track Point
-große Pfeiltasten
-mattes Display, 14"
-optisches Laufwerk

Dazu noch einen 97Wh Akku, 128GB SSD und 1600x900 Auflösung. 3 Jahre vor Ort Garantie, Windows 7 HP und gute Bewertung bei Notebookcheck.com
Das ganze um nur 570€!


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Das Ding hatte ich auch gesehen aber ... echt die Tastatur ist gut? Oha okay ... wohl geschmackssache, ich kann die Tastatur kein bißchen ab. Allerdings kenn ich nur das Teil ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei der Tastatur.

Na dann, hoffe du bist damit auch lange Zeit glücklich!  viel Spaß!


----------



## S754 (28. August 2014)

*Planänderung:* Als ich damals bei Dell bestellen wollte, war das Angebot schon vorbei, ausverkauft. 

Dann kam jetzt ein neuer Rechner dazwischen. 

Jetzt möchte ich heute oder morgen bestellen, wahrscheinlich das L440 mit 3 Jahren Garantie, 9 Zellen Akku und 128GB SSD+500GB HDD bei Campuspoint.de
Hat jemand etwas dagegen einzuwenden?


----------



## S754 (4. September 2014)

So, heute ist das L440 gekommen und muss sagen, es ist der Hammer! Einfach nur genial das Teil, die Tastatur ist auch super und wirklich nicht zu vergleichen mit den Billiggeräten aus dem Mediamarkt. Kann ich jedem nur weiterempfehlen.


----------

